# Mystery Muscle



## Tikibar (Jan 26, 2018)

This muscle bike has a Schwinn shifter, but the rest might be a mix? Wondered if anyone knows the make of the bike or at least the frame. Thanks!


----------



## hashbrown (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks like a sears Spyder maybe?


----------



## stoney (Jan 26, 2018)

Is there any stamping on the handlebars under where they attach to the neck. Also does the chain ring say Sprint.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks like the shifter says "Schwinn" and maybe that's an after market Wald chainguard...Billy Bars? maybe a Frankenbike but what do I know?


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 26, 2018)

I believe this is a 24 inch Sears Spider bike. It probably had a Huret shifter that broke so they used a Schwinn shifter. The sissy bar is  Bronco bar which didnt come on this bike. Cool bike with the added parts. Here is a pic of a original bike


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 28, 2018)

May I take a try?
Murray built 24" Dept store bike (more than likely Sears) with Wald universal chain guard, Schwinn Sprint derailleur, chainring and shifter. Hard for me to tell but may be Schwinn stamped Rams Horn bars, either that or Walds. Bronco springer sissy bar.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 28, 2018)

Sears Spyder Frankenbike is probably right on. I grew up in those days. All the kids wanted a Schwinn, preferably a Krate, but they were expensive. They did what they could to be cool, including switching parts. This mystery Spyder does a nice job of imitating a pimped-out Schwinn Fastback.





I had more than a couple of friends that got a cruiser balloon bike handed down from an older brother. First they stripped off the tank, changed the bars to ape hangers and fitted a banana seat. Kinda looked like a muscle bike, anyways. To this day, I'm convinced this is why the cruiser tanks are hard to find.

I did more research and found this Sears Spyder MK5, which looks like it has the same base parts. 





The chain wheel and pin striping on the frame look like a match. Thanks for all the tips, with your muscle the mystery is solved!


----------

